# Sewing machines



## Ringel05

Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.  

I was wondering if this would work.  

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20

I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.


----------



## The Great Goose

Period clothing would be great.

A lot of what you do will be couture. So the machine doesn't have to be amazing. 

You only need expensive sewing machines for zips imo. But it's a flimsy piece of crap. Maybe start with it and then upgrade later?


----------



## Ringel05

Yeah, the sewing is pretty much straight forward, no real fancy stitching though some of my purist contemporaries would have conniptions if they knew I was using a sewing machine........ 
I've managed to find outlets for relatively inexpensive natural (period correct) fabric, mostly linen, wools and silk, cotton from the 1840s and beyond.  The interfacing in most cases calls for 24" woven all natural horsehair, but all I've been able to find is 22" and that is rather expensive.  
I'd just be sewing it for me so I don't have to go with the generic fit (mostly blends with rayon and poly in them) that are commercially available.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Well crud. We just sold a leather/heavy fabric sewing machine.

I don't think the machine at your link would do very well with heavy duty fabrics. IMO, if you want to use it for heavier fabrics (like denim or duck or canvas weight) and still stay at that price, you should look for a used machine.

1700 - 1800 ... American? Like for re-enactments?


----------



## Ringel05

Luddly Neddite said:


> Well crud. We just sold a leather/heavy fabric sewing machine.
> 
> I don't think the machine at your link would do very well with heavy duty fabrics. IMO, if you want to use it for heavier fabrics (like denim or duck or canvas weight) and still stay at that price, you should look for a used machine.
> 
> 1700 - 1800 ... American? Like for re-enactments?


Yeah, I've been doing reenacting/living history for decades.  I was going to but a 1750s outfit together but now that I'm in the southwest (and not Spanish) I decided to go ahead with an 1870s/80s persona besides I already have most of what I need for that era. 
And no, I'm not going to be a "cowboy", hell I'm 61 years old.......


----------



## MikeK

Ringel05 said:


> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.


Ringel,

I am Mike's daughter.  Nice to meet you.  Sewing is my hobby. you will be better off looking for a used Singer model 404 with a cabinet.  it might cost you a bit more thn a hundred dollars but for what you want its better.  

Merry Christmas.
Diane.


----------



## HenryBHough

Check out stores that repair sewing machines.

For authentic period costumes it's best to use a machine as close to a foot-treadle driven machine as possible.  There are still hundreds of old black Singers around of the models that first appeared in that form and were later motorized.  I keep one for sewing wing sleeves out of Irish linen for vintage aircraft.  You can get heavy-duty needles without too much effort.  The one I have kept for over 50 years was converted and I use it almost exclusively as motorized but now and then, for a heavy, demanding job, I switch back to the treadle drive for very fine control of the stitching on multi-layer seams.  Do too many of those and you get over-developed leg muscles!





You can sometimes find one on eBay.


----------



## Ringel05

HenryBHough said:


> Check out stores that repair sewing machines.
> 
> For authentic period costumes it's best to use a machine as close to a foot-treadle driven machine as possible.  There are still hundreds of old black Singers around of the models that first appeared in that form and were later motorized.  I keep one for sewing wing sleeves out of Irish linen for vintage aircraft.  You can get heavy-duty needles without too much effort.  The one I have kept for over 50 years was converted and I use it almost exclusively as motorized but now and then, for a heavy, demanding job, I switch back to the treadle drive for very fine control of the stitching on multi-layer seams.  Do too many of those and you get over-developed leg muscles!
> 
> View attachment 57332
> 
> You can sometimes find one on eBay.


Had one a long time ago, sold it.  Nah, I'll stick with modern, as long as the fabric is correct then I'm not worried about it.  Already went through my ultra-authentic phase back in my 30s and 40s, 99% of everyone looking at it wouldn't know the difference between hand sewn, antique machine sewn and modern machine sewn.  Heck I'll probably use fusible cotton interfacing as opposed to woven horsehair interfacing, about half the cost and only I will know it's there.
Heck I could even cut my costs more by going with a wool/rayon blend fabric as the only way to tell it's rayon and not silk is to light it.........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well crud. We just sold a leather/heavy fabric sewing machine.
> 
> I don't think the machine at your link would do very well with heavy duty fabrics. IMO, if you want to use it for heavier fabrics (like denim or duck or canvas weight) and still stay at that price, you should look for a used machine.
> 
> 1700 - 1800 ... American? Like for re-enactments?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been doing reenacting/living history for decades.  I was going to but a 1750s outfit together but now that I'm in the southwest (and not Spanish) I decided to go ahead with an 1870s/80s persona besides I already have most of what I need for that era.
> And no, I'm not going to be a "cowboy", hell I'm 61 years old.......
Click to expand...


  You better post pics!!!!


----------



## Nutz

Free


----------



## Ringel05

MikeK said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> Amazon.com - SINGER 1304 Start Basic Everyday Free Arm Sewing Machine with ZigZag, Blind Hem Stitches and more -
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel,
> 
> I am Mike's daughter.  Nice to meet you.  Sewing is my hobby. you will be better off looking for a used Singer model 404 with a cabinet.  it might cost you a bit more thn a hundred dollars but for what you want its better.
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> Diane.
Click to expand...

I'm not going to be doing any serious sewing other than making a few outfits.  I'll be using tropical wools and light weight canvas (medium weight muslin).  
I'm not planning on sewing a bear fur coat anytime soon........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nutz said:


> Free



  White slavery?


----------



## Ringel05

Nutz said:


> Free


Thanks, I'll take you up on that offer.......


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well crud. We just sold a leather/heavy fabric sewing machine.
> 
> I don't think the machine at your link would do very well with heavy duty fabrics. IMO, if you want to use it for heavier fabrics (like denim or duck or canvas weight) and still stay at that price, you should look for a used machine.
> 
> 1700 - 1800 ... American? Like for re-enactments?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been doing reenacting/living history for decades.  I was going to but a 1750s outfit together but now that I'm in the southwest (and not Spanish) I decided to go ahead with an 1870s/80s persona besides I already have most of what I need for that era.
> And no, I'm not going to be a "cowboy", hell I'm 61 years old.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better post pics!!!!
Click to expand...







Oooooh, pics not picts.......  My bad........


----------



## Ringel05

Basically the outfit will look somewhat like this though I'll be going with somewhat different colors, the outfit Viggo's wearing;


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Basically the outfit will look somewhat like this though I'll be going with somewhat different colors, the outfit Viggo's wearing;



  Oh hell yes!!
So what about firearms?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Basically the outfit will look somewhat like this though I'll be going with somewhat different colors, the outfit Viggo's wearing;



  Kinda the Tombstone look.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the outfit will look somewhat like this though I'll be going with somewhat different colors, the outfit Viggo's wearing;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the Tombstone look.
> View attachment 57335
Click to expand...

Roughly the same period.  Already have a persona (history) worked out.  Civil War with Syke's Regulars, V Corps, rising to the rank of Major, a year afterwards out west fighting Indians before resigning my commission to hunt buffalo.  Back to scouting for the Army in the southwest then working as a railroad boss laying track from Galveston up to San Antonio and now have a freight company out of San Antonio supplying the Army in El Paso.  
As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun, an 1860 Calvary model Colt revolver, an 1859 Remington Revolver and I'm hoping to pick up an 1859 Sharps conversion to 52-70 (one of the favorite buffalo guns of the time).  
If you look carefully you'll notice the gun belt he's wearing is not the gun belts you see in Hollywood movies, those weren't invented until the 1930s (I think).  Basically it's a wide leather belt with an early slim holster that has a belt loop on the back,  The other belt (on top) is simply a cartridge belt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the outfit will look somewhat like this though I'll be going with somewhat different colors, the outfit Viggo's wearing;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the Tombstone look.
> View attachment 57335
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roughly the same period.  Already have a persona (history) worked out.  Civil War with Syke's Regulars, V Corps, rising to the rank of Major, a year afterwards out west fighting Indians before resigning my commission to hunt buffalo.  Back to scouting for the Army in the southwest then working as a railroad boss laying track from Galveston up to San Antonio and now have a freight company out of San Antonio supplying the Army in El Paso.
> As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun, an 1860 Calvary model Colt revolver, an 1859 Remington Revolver and I'm hoping to pick up an 1859 Sharps conversion to 52-70 (one of the favorite buffalo guns of the time).
> If you look carefully you'll notice the gun belt he's wearing is not the gun belts you see in Hollywood movies, those weren't invented until the 1930s (I think).  Basically it's a wide leather belt with an early slim holster that has a belt loop on the back,  The other belt (on top) is simply a cartridge belt.
Click to expand...


  Holy shit!!! You're really into this stuff!
I think the American west is one of the most fascinating times in our history. 
    While there may be more important times in our nations history nothing compares to the mystique of the west.


----------



## Ringel05

1859 Remington





Double barrel muzzleloading shotgun






1859 Sharps Carbine conversion


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the outfit will look somewhat like this though I'll be going with somewhat different colors, the outfit Viggo's wearing;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the Tombstone look.
> View attachment 57335
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roughly the same period.  Already have a persona (history) worked out.  Civil War with Syke's Regulars, V Corps, rising to the rank of Major, a year afterwards out west fighting Indians before resigning my commission to hunt buffalo.  Back to scouting for the Army in the southwest then working as a railroad boss laying track from Galveston up to San Antonio and now have a freight company out of San Antonio supplying the Army in El Paso.
> As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun, an 1860 Calvary model Colt revolver, an 1859 Remington Revolver and I'm hoping to pick up an 1859 Sharps conversion to 52-70 (one of the favorite buffalo guns of the time).
> If you look carefully you'll notice the gun belt he's wearing is not the gun belts you see in Hollywood movies, those weren't invented until the 1930s (I think).  Basically it's a wide leather belt with an early slim holster that has a belt loop on the back,  The other belt (on top) is simply a cartridge belt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!! You're really into this stuff!
> I think the American west is one of the most fascinating times in our history.
> While there may be more important times in our nations history nothing compares to the mystique of the west.
Click to expand...

I've done reenacting/living history since I was in my 30s, you have to know your shit to do historical first person interpretation with many museums and the National Park Service.   
Notice the boots, pretty typical and I'm not 100% sure but the footware Ed Harris may be wearing are a form of Brogan low top shoes, one of the most common forms of footware worn during that period.  
Modern cowboy hats are just that, modern, modern cowboy boots are just that, modern.  The original cowboy boot was made in 1875 by Hyer in Kansas to the specifications of a cowboy who wanted a better boot than what was then available.  He requested the toe be pointed as to allow easy access into and out of the stirrups, a high slanted heel so his feet wouldn't slide forward through the stirrups and high scalloped sides the make it easier to get the boots on.  He went back to Colorado and showed off his boots, word quickly got around and cowboys everywhere (who could afford it) started having similar boots made.  Most of those boots were knee high and had a standard top with "mule ears" on ether side to make the boot easy to pull on, the stitching we see in cowboy boots today came about around the turn of the century (1900) and it was done to stiffen the boot shaft so it wouldn't sag over time.
The boots I'm wearing were invented in the 1870s, we call them "Preacher Boots" though I can find no documentation as to why.  






You can't tell from the picture but the toe is squared off.  They come up to just below the knee.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the outfit will look somewhat like this though I'll be going with somewhat different colors, the outfit Viggo's wearing;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the Tombstone look.
> View attachment 57335
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roughly the same period.  Already have a persona (history) worked out.  Civil War with Syke's Regulars, V Corps, rising to the rank of Major, a year afterwards out west fighting Indians before resigning my commission to hunt buffalo.  Back to scouting for the Army in the southwest then working as a railroad boss laying track from Galveston up to San Antonio and now have a freight company out of San Antonio supplying the Army in El Paso.
> As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun, an 1860 Calvary model Colt revolver, an 1859 Remington Revolver and I'm hoping to pick up an 1859 Sharps conversion to 52-70 (one of the favorite buffalo guns of the time).
> If you look carefully you'll notice the gun belt he's wearing is not the gun belts you see in Hollywood movies, those weren't invented until the 1930s (I think).  Basically it's a wide leather belt with an early slim holster that has a belt loop on the back,  The other belt (on top) is simply a cartridge belt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!! You're really into this stuff!
> I think the American west is one of the most fascinating times in our history.
> While there may be more important times in our nations history nothing compares to the mystique of the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done reenacting/living history since I was in my 30s, you have to know your shit to do historical first person interpretation with many museums and the National Park Service.
> Notice the boots, pretty typical and I'm not 100% sure but the footware Ed Harris may be wearing are a form of Brogan low top shoes, one of the most common forms of footware worn during that period.
> Modern cowboy hats are just that, modern, modern cowboy boots are just that, modern.  The original cowboy boot was made in 1875 by Hyer in Kansas to the specifications of a cowboy who wanted a better boot than what was then available.  He requested the toe be pointed as to allow easy access into and out of the stirrups, a high slanted heel so his feet wouldn't slide forward through the stirrups and high scalloped sides the make it easier to get the boots on.  He went back to Colorado and showed off his boots, word quickly got around and cowboys everywhere (who could afford it) started having similar boots made.  Most of those boots were knee high and had a standard top with "mule ears" on ether side to make the boot easy to pull on, the stitching we see in cowboy boots today came about around the turn of the century (1900) and it was done to stiffen the boot shaft so it wouldn't sag over time.
> The boots I'm wearing were invented in the 1870s, we call them "Preacher Boots" though I can find no documentation as to why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell from the picture but the toe is squared off.  They come up to just below the knee.
Click to expand...



  The fact that I knew the reason for the boot design from experience before I was ten years old is pretty cool in my mind.
   While I'm far from a cowboy I've been on a few trail rides in Texas in my younger years and all of this stuff becomes apparent through experience.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the outfit will look somewhat like this though I'll be going with somewhat different colors, the outfit Viggo's wearing;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the Tombstone look.
> View attachment 57335
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roughly the same period.  Already have a persona (history) worked out.  Civil War with Syke's Regulars, V Corps, rising to the rank of Major, a year afterwards out west fighting Indians before resigning my commission to hunt buffalo.  Back to scouting for the Army in the southwest then working as a railroad boss laying track from Galveston up to San Antonio and now have a freight company out of San Antonio supplying the Army in El Paso.
> As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun, an 1860 Calvary model Colt revolver, an 1859 Remington Revolver and I'm hoping to pick up an 1859 Sharps conversion to 52-70 (one of the favorite buffalo guns of the time).
> If you look carefully you'll notice the gun belt he's wearing is not the gun belts you see in Hollywood movies, those weren't invented until the 1930s (I think).  Basically it's a wide leather belt with an early slim holster that has a belt loop on the back,  The other belt (on top) is simply a cartridge belt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!! You're really into this stuff!
> I think the American west is one of the most fascinating times in our history.
> While there may be more important times in our nations history nothing compares to the mystique of the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done reenacting/living history since I was in my 30s, you have to know your shit to do historical first person interpretation with many museums and the National Park Service.
> Notice the boots, pretty typical and I'm not 100% sure but the footware Ed Harris may be wearing are a form of Brogan low top shoes, one of the most common forms of footware worn during that period.
> Modern cowboy hats are just that, modern, modern cowboy boots are just that, modern.  The original cowboy boot was made in 1875 by Hyer in Kansas to the specifications of a cowboy who wanted a better boot than what was then available.  He requested the toe be pointed as to allow easy access into and out of the stirrups, a high slanted heel so his feet wouldn't slide forward through the stirrups and high scalloped sides the make it easier to get the boots on.  He went back to Colorado and showed off his boots, word quickly got around and cowboys everywhere (who could afford it) started having similar boots made.  Most of those boots were knee high and had a standard top with "mule ears" on ether side to make the boot easy to pull on, the stitching we see in cowboy boots today came about around the turn of the century (1900) and it was done to stiffen the boot shaft so it wouldn't sag over time.
> The boots I'm wearing were invented in the 1870s, we call them "Preacher Boots" though I can find no documentation as to why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell from the picture but the toe is squared off.  They come up to just below the knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that I knew the reason for the boot design from experience before I was ten years old is pretty cool in my mind.
> While I'm far from a cowboy I've been on a few trail rides in Texas in my younger years and all of this stuff becomes apparent through experience.
Click to expand...

Also if you look at the old pictures and paintings from the Cowboy Era (1868 - 1888) and even up through the early 1900s you won't see this;






That style was introduced by Montomery Wards in 1889 for sale to the dudes out east who wanted to dress up as cowboys.  
Mater of fact the most popular hats worn by townsfolk (who outnumbered cowboys 10 to 1) was the Bowler, Top Hat and John Bull hat.  Many cowboys wore them also.  
















The most popular for cowboys was the Stetson's first hat, the Boss of the Plains introduced in 1867 (If I remember correctly)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the Tombstone look.
> View attachment 57335
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly the same period.  Already have a persona (history) worked out.  Civil War with Syke's Regulars, V Corps, rising to the rank of Major, a year afterwards out west fighting Indians before resigning my commission to hunt buffalo.  Back to scouting for the Army in the southwest then working as a railroad boss laying track from Galveston up to San Antonio and now have a freight company out of San Antonio supplying the Army in El Paso.
> As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun, an 1860 Calvary model Colt revolver, an 1859 Remington Revolver and I'm hoping to pick up an 1859 Sharps conversion to 52-70 (one of the favorite buffalo guns of the time).
> If you look carefully you'll notice the gun belt he's wearing is not the gun belts you see in Hollywood movies, those weren't invented until the 1930s (I think).  Basically it's a wide leather belt with an early slim holster that has a belt loop on the back,  The other belt (on top) is simply a cartridge belt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!! You're really into this stuff!
> I think the American west is one of the most fascinating times in our history.
> While there may be more important times in our nations history nothing compares to the mystique of the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done reenacting/living history since I was in my 30s, you have to know your shit to do historical first person interpretation with many museums and the National Park Service.
> Notice the boots, pretty typical and I'm not 100% sure but the footware Ed Harris may be wearing are a form of Brogan low top shoes, one of the most common forms of footware worn during that period.
> Modern cowboy hats are just that, modern, modern cowboy boots are just that, modern.  The original cowboy boot was made in 1875 by Hyer in Kansas to the specifications of a cowboy who wanted a better boot than what was then available.  He requested the toe be pointed as to allow easy access into and out of the stirrups, a high slanted heel so his feet wouldn't slide forward through the stirrups and high scalloped sides the make it easier to get the boots on.  He went back to Colorado and showed off his boots, word quickly got around and cowboys everywhere (who could afford it) started having similar boots made.  Most of those boots were knee high and had a standard top with "mule ears" on ether side to make the boot easy to pull on, the stitching we see in cowboy boots today came about around the turn of the century (1900) and it was done to stiffen the boot shaft so it wouldn't sag over time.
> The boots I'm wearing were invented in the 1870s, we call them "Preacher Boots" though I can find no documentation as to why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell from the picture but the toe is squared off.  They come up to just below the knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that I knew the reason for the boot design from experience before I was ten years old is pretty cool in my mind.
> While I'm far from a cowboy I've been on a few trail rides in Texas in my younger years and all of this stuff becomes apparent through experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also if you look at the old pictures and paintings from the Cowboy Era (1868 - 1888) and even up through the early 1900s you won't see this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That style was introduced by Montomery Wards in 1889 for sale to the dudes out east who wanted to dress up as cowboys.
> Mater of fact the most popular hats worn by townsfolk (who outnumbered cowboys 10 to 1) was the Bowler, Top Hat and John Bull hat.  Many cowboys wore them also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most popular for cowboys was the Stetson's first hat, the Boss of the Plains introduced in 1867 (If I remember correctly)
Click to expand...


  The old flat brim in your last photo has to be my favorite.


----------



## koshergrl

Have you sewn clothes before? I'm pretty happy with my Brother sewing machines. I'm getting to where I would like to step it up a bit, but they're inexpensive and tough.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly the same period.  Already have a persona (history) worked out.  Civil War with Syke's Regulars, V Corps, rising to the rank of Major, a year afterwards out west fighting Indians before resigning my commission to hunt buffalo.  Back to scouting for the Army in the southwest then working as a railroad boss laying track from Galveston up to San Antonio and now have a freight company out of San Antonio supplying the Army in El Paso.
> As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun, an 1860 Calvary model Colt revolver, an 1859 Remington Revolver and I'm hoping to pick up an 1859 Sharps conversion to 52-70 (one of the favorite buffalo guns of the time).
> If you look carefully you'll notice the gun belt he's wearing is not the gun belts you see in Hollywood movies, those weren't invented until the 1930s (I think).  Basically it's a wide leather belt with an early slim holster that has a belt loop on the back,  The other belt (on top) is simply a cartridge belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!! You're really into this stuff!
> I think the American west is one of the most fascinating times in our history.
> While there may be more important times in our nations history nothing compares to the mystique of the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done reenacting/living history since I was in my 30s, you have to know your shit to do historical first person interpretation with many museums and the National Park Service.
> Notice the boots, pretty typical and I'm not 100% sure but the footware Ed Harris may be wearing are a form of Brogan low top shoes, one of the most common forms of footware worn during that period.
> Modern cowboy hats are just that, modern, modern cowboy boots are just that, modern.  The original cowboy boot was made in 1875 by Hyer in Kansas to the specifications of a cowboy who wanted a better boot than what was then available.  He requested the toe be pointed as to allow easy access into and out of the stirrups, a high slanted heel so his feet wouldn't slide forward through the stirrups and high scalloped sides the make it easier to get the boots on.  He went back to Colorado and showed off his boots, word quickly got around and cowboys everywhere (who could afford it) started having similar boots made.  Most of those boots were knee high and had a standard top with "mule ears" on ether side to make the boot easy to pull on, the stitching we see in cowboy boots today came about around the turn of the century (1900) and it was done to stiffen the boot shaft so it wouldn't sag over time.
> The boots I'm wearing were invented in the 1870s, we call them "Preacher Boots" though I can find no documentation as to why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell from the picture but the toe is squared off.  They come up to just below the knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that I knew the reason for the boot design from experience before I was ten years old is pretty cool in my mind.
> While I'm far from a cowboy I've been on a few trail rides in Texas in my younger years and all of this stuff becomes apparent through experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also if you look at the old pictures and paintings from the Cowboy Era (1868 - 1888) and even up through the early 1900s you won't see this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That style was introduced by Montomery Wards in 1889 for sale to the dudes out east who wanted to dress up as cowboys.
> Mater of fact the most popular hats worn by townsfolk (who outnumbered cowboys 10 to 1) was the Bowler, Top Hat and John Bull hat.  Many cowboys wore them also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most popular for cowboys was the Stetson's first hat, the Boss of the Plains introduced in 1867 (If I remember correctly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old flat brim in your last photo has to be my favorite.
Click to expand...

That's the original Stetson, the first "western" hat he ever made.  

Other hats, particularly in the southwest was of course the sombrero (not the ultra fancy Charro hats we see today) and the one we now call the Sam Huston (I have one).  Made from palm leaves with a very, very wide brim.






There were Slouch Hats (Calvary), Beehives, Prairie hats, Plantation hats (similar to the San Huston), Wheel hats and a few others.  
Clothing was mostly wool but around the Civil War period more people started wearing some cotton duck primarily pants.  The first Levis were made out of hemp sailcloth dyed brown.  Shirts (just prior to the Civil War) were being made out of cotton, before that it was flax linen or silk and shirts were considered an undergarment.  Unless you were a workman/laborer/miner you would not be seen in public without at least your vest on and they put their vest or coat on when they were done working.  One always went out in public in their finest, it was the Victorian era.


----------



## Ringel05

koshergrl said:


> Have you seen clothes before? I'm pretty happy with my Brother sewing machines. I'm getting to where I would like to step it up a bit, but they're inexpensive and tough.


Yes, I've made other period clothing before, even sewed together a canvas wall tent once, the wife made her own Victorian (Civil War) dresses and gowns.  Try wearing all of that outside in the middle of summer.........  At least they had one thing over the men, they wore pantelettes, open at the crotch so all they had to do was squat to relieve themselves.  There's an old ditty from that period women used to sing; "men those sons of bitches, drop their drawers or shit their britches......"


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, distracted by my passion for historical minutia, time to get back on track.

Still looking for more sewing machine suggestions.  Keep in mind I have no plans on making sewing anything more than an occasional occurrence when I need to make or repair historical reproduction outfits for myself.


----------



## koshergrl

Brother Sewing Machines & Accessories - Discount Designer Fabric -  Fabric.com

I'm almost thinking a serger is what you need.


----------



## Ringel05

koshergrl said:


> Brother Sewing Machines & Accessories - Discount Designer Fabric -  Fabric.com
> 
> I'm almost thinking a serger is what you need.


Thanks but I just need something fairly basic so I no longer have to sew by hand.  Any basic sewing machine will speed that process up.


----------



## koshergrl

Ringel05 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Sewing Machines & Accessories - Discount Designer Fabric -  Fabric.com
> 
> I'm almost thinking a serger is what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I just need something fairly basic so I no longer have to sew by hand.  Any basic sewing machine will speed that process up.
Click to expand...

There's a cheap brother under 100 on that page.


----------



## Ringel05

koshergrl said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Sewing Machines & Accessories - Discount Designer Fabric -  Fabric.com
> 
> I'm almost thinking a serger is what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I just need something fairly basic so I no longer have to sew by hand.  Any basic sewing machine will speed that process up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a cheap brother under 100 on that page.
Click to expand...

Well I didn't get an answer for a while so I went ahead and ordered the Singer in the OP.  Should be exactly what I need.  I had an old Singer I used for years that I gave away before we left Virginia, the thing with that one was it was getting to the point where it would have to be repaired.  The one I ordered probably can do more than my old one could.......


----------



## koshergrl

Ringel05 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Sewing Machines & Accessories - Discount Designer Fabric -  Fabric.com
> 
> I'm almost thinking a serger is what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I just need something fairly basic so I no longer have to sew by hand.  Any basic sewing machine will speed that process up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a cheap brother under 100 on that page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I didn't get an answer for a while so I went ahead and ordered the Singer in the OP.  Should be exactly what I need.  I had an old Singer I used for years that I gave away before we left Virginia, the thing with that one was it was getting to the point where it would have to be repaired.  The one I ordered probably can do more than my old one could.......
Click to expand...

I'm sure it will be great. I have three machines...the brother I bought myself at Wal-Mart when I was teaching myself to sew a brother quilting machine and a tiny little machine. I use the first one the most....


----------



## Ringel05

The Singer showed up today, I have it set up waiting for me to work with.  I'm used to the older metal/heavy plastic ones, this lighter plastic on the new ones seems a bit "fragile" including the plastic foot control, we'll see.  Easy to thread, the under bobbin is easy to get to, looks like it's just what I needed.


----------



## MikeK

Ringel05 said:


> [...]
> 
> As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun,
> 
> [...]


I never knew there was a muzzle-loading shotgun.  That's quite an antique you have.


----------



## Ringel05

MikeK said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> As for weapons I have a double barrel muzzleloading shotgun,
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew there was a muzzle-loading shotgun.  That's quite an antique you have.
Click to expand...

Shotguns, called fowlers back in 1700s were mostly smoothbore, single barrel flintlocks.  In 1789 (if I remember correctly) and English gunsmith developed the first side by side flintlock shotguns.  In 1822 the original patent on the percussion ignition system was not renewed by the inventor and most everyone started making percussion muzzelloaders including shotgun manufacturers.  In the 1860s the first paper shotgun cartilages were invented to be rammed down the barrel, in 1875 the first break open shotgun was invented which fired brass cartridge loads.
Probably the most prevalent firearm in the west was the shotgun, it and (eventually) the 1873 Winchester were the real two guns that won the west.  Many of the cartridge rifles and revolvers in the 1870s and early 1880s were fairly expensive so many people stayed with what they knew and could afford, cap and ball (percussion) revolvers and muzzelloading shotguns.  There were some people, including outlaws and lawmen continued to use the old 1860s cap and ball revolvers up through the early 1900s.
Oh and it's not an antique, it's an old CVA reproduction piece.


----------



## Muhammed

Ringel05 said:


> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> Amazon.com - SINGER 1304 Start Basic Everyday Free Arm Sewing Machine with ZigZag, Blind Hem Stitches and more -
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.


It's garbage.


----------



## Ringel05

Muhammed said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> Amazon.com - SINGER 1304 Start Basic Everyday Free Arm Sewing Machine with ZigZag, Blind Hem Stitches and more -
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's garbage.
Click to expand...

Maybe to a pro but to me it will do the job.


----------



## Ringel05

koshergrl said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Sewing Machines & Accessories - Discount Designer Fabric -  Fabric.com
> 
> I'm almost thinking a serger is what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I just need something fairly basic so I no longer have to sew by hand.  Any basic sewing machine will speed that process up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a cheap brother under 100 on that page.
Click to expand...

By the way Brother makes printers.......  Never, ever buy a Brother printer, ever.  Probably why I went with Singer, I have such a bad impression of Brother printers.


----------



## Ringel05

One (of many) thing I'm looking for are antique, pure silver 1/2" (13mm) shank domed buttons.  Even with doing a specific search I get the entire gamut of buttons including plastic metal look buttons........


----------



## Carla_Danger

I had a sewing machine like this for years...








Then I got a fancy Brother sewing machine and hate it. I miss my old sewing machine!


----------



## koshergrl

Ringel05 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Sewing Machines & Accessories - Discount Designer Fabric -  Fabric.com
> 
> I'm almost thinking a serger is what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I just need something fairly basic so I no longer have to sew by hand.  Any basic sewing machine will speed that process up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a cheap brother under 100 on that page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way Brother makes printers.......  Never, ever buy a Brother printer, ever.  Probably why I went with Singer, I have such a bad impression of Brother printers.
Click to expand...

 I have no plans to purchase a printer, brother or otherwise lolol.


----------



## Ringel05

Here's my first project, it's a test vest to learn how to do it and to work out the mistakes.  Haven't put the buttons on or button holes in yet.  The fabric is cotton print and muslin we've had stored in boxes for years, the style is 1820s through the 1870s.   






Obviously the next one will be better as some of the mistakes are plainly visible.


----------



## MikeK

Ringel05 said:


> Here's my first project, it's a test vest to learn how to do it and to work out the mistakes.  Haven't put the buttons on or button holes in yet.  The fabric is cotton print and muslin we've had stored in boxes for years, the style is 1820s through the 1870s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the next one will be better as some of the mistakes are plainly visible.


If this is your first time with it the next one is sure to be perfect.  Nice work.


----------



## Tilly

Ringel05 said:


> Here's my first project, it's a test vest to learn how to do it and to work out the mistakes.  Haven't put the buttons on or button holes in yet.  The fabric is cotton print and muslin we've had stored in boxes for years, the style is 1820s through the 1870s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the next one will be better as some of the mistakes are plainly visible.


Wow. That is impressive.


----------



## Ringel05

Thanks for the positive feedback but if you look closely you'll see the amateur mistakes, still learning how to use the sewing machine properly and had to figure some of the pattern out as the instructions assumed some knowledge and skill.  I figure I'll make 2 more, one of the same pattern and one that's post 1870s.  Once i have those down I can move on to making a frock coat then I'll probably make my 1750s colonial outfit.


----------



## Ringel05

Finally put the buttons on and cut the button holes.......  Yup way too big, time to take it apart and redo it.


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> I had a sewing machine like this for years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got a fancy Brother sewing machine and hate it. I miss my old sewing machine!



I want to find old sewing patterns and create something from them. But I have to learn how to sew.


----------



## Dragonlady

Ringel05 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out stores that repair sewing machines.
> 
> For authentic period costumes it's best to use a machine as close to a foot-treadle driven machine as possible.  There are still hundreds of old black Singers around of the models that first appeared in that form and were later motorized.  I keep one for sewing wing sleeves out of Irish linen for vintage aircraft.  You can get heavy-duty needles without too much effort.  The one I have kept for over 50 years was converted and I use it almost exclusively as motorized but now and then, for a heavy, demanding job, I switch back to the treadle drive for very fine control of the stitching on multi-layer seams.  Do too many of those and you get over-developed leg muscles!
> 
> View attachment 57332
> 
> You can sometimes find one on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Had one a long time ago, sold it.  Nah, I'll stick with modern, as long as the fabric is correct then I'm not worried about it.  Already went through my ultra-authentic phase back in my 30s and 40s, 99% of everyone looking at it wouldn't know the difference between hand sewn, antique machine sewn and modern machine sewn.  Heck I'll probably use fusible cotton interfacing as opposed to woven horsehair interfacing, about half the cost and only I will know it's there.
> Heck I could even cut my costs more by going with a wool/rayon blend fabric as the only way to tell it's rayon and not silk is to light it.........
Click to expand...


She’s not recommending the old black Singer because it’s a period sewing machine. She’s recommending it because those are some of the best simple sewing machines you can buy. 

I was going to recommend you look for one of the old Black Beauties as well. I had an electric version that was the work horse of my sewing room. I made a heavy wool Melton coat with it and it sewed through four layers of heavy wool and one layer of horse hair canvas like a hot knife through butter. My new modern machine couldn't do that.


----------



## Ringel05

Dragonlady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out stores that repair sewing machines.
> 
> For authentic period costumes it's best to use a machine as close to a foot-treadle driven machine as possible.  There are still hundreds of old black Singers around of the models that first appeared in that form and were later motorized.  I keep one for sewing wing sleeves out of Irish linen for vintage aircraft.  You can get heavy-duty needles without too much effort.  The one I have kept for over 50 years was converted and I use it almost exclusively as motorized but now and then, for a heavy, demanding job, I switch back to the treadle drive for very fine control of the stitching on multi-layer seams.  Do too many of those and you get over-developed leg muscles!
> 
> View attachment 57332
> 
> You can sometimes find one on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Had one a long time ago, sold it.  Nah, I'll stick with modern, as long as the fabric is correct then I'm not worried about it.  Already went through my ultra-authentic phase back in my 30s and 40s, 99% of everyone looking at it wouldn't know the difference between hand sewn, antique machine sewn and modern machine sewn.  Heck I'll probably use fusible cotton interfacing as opposed to woven horsehair interfacing, about half the cost and only I will know it's there.
> Heck I could even cut my costs more by going with a wool/rayon blend fabric as the only way to tell it's rayon and not silk is to light it.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She’s not recommending the old black Singer because it’s a period sewing machine. She’s recommending it because those are some of the best simple sewing machines you can buy.
> 
> I was going to recommend you look for one of the old Black Beauties as well. I had an electric version that was the work horse of my sewing room. I made a heavy wool Melton coat with it and it sewed through four layers of heavy wool and one layer of horse hair canvas like a hot knife through butter. My new modern machine couldn't do that.
Click to expand...


No?


> For authentic period costumes it's best to use a machine as close to a foot-treadle driven machine as possible.


Sure looks like it....... 
As for your advice I might look into it but then again I'm not sewing for a living.

Oh and in the "hobby" we have people that have the derogatory nom de guerre "stitch counters", they nit pic on every little tiny detail down to one's under-drawers.  In my mind they're good in that they try to make people more authentic, the bad is that they typically do it in the most derisive, negative way possible, they try to catch flies with vinegar as the saying goes.


----------



## boedicca

You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.


----------



## rightwinger

Looks too lightweight to sew canvas
New Singers are not the workhorses of old


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> Looks too lightweight to sew canvas
> New Singers are not the workhorses of old



It's sad.  Appliances used to be made last and they could actually be repaired if necessary.  I have a KitchenAid mixmaster that mr. boe bought for me 25 years ago.  It still works great.  My sister bought a new one three years ago, and it's already broken.  She can't get it repaired - it's made to be disposable.  Same thing with sewing machines, imo.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks too lightweight to sew canvas
> New Singers are not the workhorses of old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad.  Appliances used to be made last and they could actually be repaired if necessary.  I have a KitchenAid mixmaster that mr. boe bought for me 25 years ago.  It still works great.  My sister bought a new one three years ago, and it's already broken.  She can't get it repaired - it's made to be disposable.  Same thing with sewing machines, imo.
Click to expand...


There are still some well made sewing machines made today
My wife has a couple of Berninas that are great but cost big bucks


----------



## Ringel05

boedicca said:


> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.


The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.


----------



## depotoo

Definitely not, in my opinion.  You need a heavy duty machine.  Here  are a few that are said to be good for leather.  Leather is hard on a machine, unless designed for it.  

Top 9 Best Sewing Machines for Leather in 2018 - Product Expert

Now, you can find used older ones possibly for that price, but unlikely.


Ringel05 said:


> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.


----------



## depotoo

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
Click to expand...

What machine do you now have?


----------



## depotoo

There are retro patterns being reproduced now. 
Retro Butterick | Butterick Patterns. There are others as well.
JoAnn’s Fabric has classes for the beginner.



drifter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a sewing machine like this for years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got a fancy Brother sewing machine and hate it. I miss my old sewing machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to find old sewing patterns and create something from them. But I have to learn how to sew.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Problem with today’s sewing machines is they are all hitech
Hook it up to your laptop and it sews fancy patterns 

My wife used to have a Singer industrial machine from the 40s. It had a motor the size of a washing machine motor and a belt that looked like an auto fan belt. You could not kill the thing. It did leather, canvas ...whatever you wanted


----------



## Ringel05

depotoo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What machine do you now have?
Click to expand...

Singer Start 1304.


----------



## Ringel05

depotoo said:


> There are retro patterns being reproduced now.
> Retro Butterick | Butterick Patterns. There are others as well.
> JoAnn’s Fabric has classes for the beginner.
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a sewing machine like this for years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got a fancy Brother sewing machine and hate it. I miss my old sewing machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to find old sewing patterns and create something from them. But I have to learn how to sew.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No thanks, I'll stick with Laughing Moon for the best authentic patterns
Laughing Moon Mercantile


----------



## depotoo

Yeah, there are several out there.  
That was for drifter.  


Ringel05 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are retro patterns being reproduced now.
> Retro Butterick | Butterick Patterns. There are others as well.
> JoAnn’s Fabric has classes for the beginner.
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a sewing machine like this for years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got a fancy Brother sewing machine and hate it. I miss my old sewing machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to find old sewing patterns and create something from them. But I have to learn how to sew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks, I'll stick with Laughing Moon for the best authentic patterns
> Laughing Moon Mercantile
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks too lightweight to sew canvas
> New Singers are not the workhorses of old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad.  Appliances used to be made last and they could actually be repaired if necessary.  I have a KitchenAid mixmaster that mr. boe bought for me 25 years ago.  It still works great.  My sister bought a new one three years ago, and it's already broken.  She can't get it repaired - it's made to be disposable.  Same thing with sewing machines, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are still some well made sewing machines made today
> My wife has a couple of Berninas that are great but cost big bucks
Click to expand...



Yes, the models still made in Switzerland are excellent - but very expensive.  Don't buy the cheapo ones made in Thailand.


----------



## depotoo

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
Click to expand...

The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.


----------



## depotoo

One thing I love about Singers is that most every stitching problem can be corrected with a good cleaning of the bobbin area.  That and getting it serviced about once a year.


----------



## Ringel05

depotoo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.
Click to expand...

It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.  
Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.


----------



## depotoo

Nice job!  
I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable. 





Ringel05 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
> Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.
> Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

depotoo said:


> Nice job!
> I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
> Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.
> Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Unfortunately now that we're in a smaller house the only place I can set up my huge old dinner table is in the garage.  It's bigger than the drafting table and is great for layout and cutting pieces.  Think of a frock "skirt" as a midi that starts at the natural waist, some were even longer.


----------



## depotoo

Yep, for those large pieces, it’s tough.  We don’t have a traditional rectangular dining table, and for some things so wished I did, just for sewing!  :/





Ringel05 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!
> I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
> Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.
> Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately now that we're in a smaller house the only place I can set up my huge old dinner table is in the garage.  It's bigger than the drafting table and is great for layout and cutting pieces.  Think of a frock "skirt" as a midi that starts at the natural waist, some were even longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

depotoo said:


> Yep, for those large pieces, it’s tough.  We don’t have a traditional rectangular dining table, and for some things so wished I did, just for sewing!  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!
> I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
> Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.
> Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately now that we're in a smaller house the only place I can set up my huge old dinner table is in the garage.  It's bigger than the drafting table and is great for layout and cutting pieces.  Think of a frock "skirt" as a midi that starts at the natural waist, some were even longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I had a living history to go to and had little time and nothing but civil war military clothing so I improvised, tossed together an unlined pseudo-town coat out of cotton canvas and threw it together with my first (not so well done vest), some kersey blue trousers, southwest planter's hat and a pair of preacher boots.  I look like some poor old sod buster coming into town on a Saturday night.......


----------



## depotoo

Nah, I’d say that was a successful last minute improvisation!  Amazing how a creative mind can pull it together with what they have around them in a short amount of time.   Great job, if you ask me.





Ringel05 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, for those large pieces, it’s tough.  We don’t have a traditional rectangular dining table, and for some things so wished I did, just for sewing!  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!
> I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
> Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.
> Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately now that we're in a smaller house the only place I can set up my huge old dinner table is in the garage.  It's bigger than the drafting table and is great for layout and cutting pieces.  Think of a frock "skirt" as a midi that starts at the natural waist, some were even longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a living history to go to and had little time and nothing but civil war military clothing so I improvised, tossed together an unlined pseudo-town coat out of cotton canvas and threw it together with my first (not so well done vest), some kersey blue trousers, southwest planter's hat and a pair of preacher boots.  I look like some poor old sod buster coming into town on a Saturday night.......
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks too lightweight to sew canvas
> New Singers are not the workhorses of old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad.  Appliances used to be made last and they could actually be repaired if necessary.  I have a KitchenAid mixmaster that mr. boe bought for me 25 years ago.  It still works great.  My sister bought a new one three years ago, and it's already broken.  She can't get it repaired - it's made to be disposable.  Same thing with sewing machines, imo.
Click to expand...


  Ain't that the truth.
The Wife and I bought a Monkey Wards refrigerator 29 years ago and is now the garage fridge.....has never been serviced and still works like a charm. If I remember correctly we paid around $250 bucks for it.
  Fast forward to 2017.....had to replace our built in GE Profile to the tune of $7000 bucks...broke in less than a year.


----------



## miketx

Ringel05 said:


> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.


We got this.






Be sure to order a quarter inch presser foot.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQM1DE/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Ringel05

miketx said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> We got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to order a quarter inch presser foot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQM1DE/?tag=ff0d01-20
Click to expand...

If they make their sewing machines a "well" as they make their printers you couldn't pay me to take a Brother.........


----------



## miketx

Ringel05 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, for those large pieces, it’s tough.  We don’t have a traditional rectangular dining table, and for some things so wished I did, just for sewing!  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!
> I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
> Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.
> Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately now that we're in a smaller house the only place I can set up my huge old dinner table is in the garage.  It's bigger than the drafting table and is great for layout and cutting pieces.  Think of a frock "skirt" as a midi that starts at the natural waist, some were even longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a living history to go to and had little time and nothing but civil war military clothing so I improvised, tossed together an unlined pseudo-town coat out of cotton canvas and threw it together with my first (not so well done vest), some kersey blue trousers, southwest planter's hat and a pair of preacher boots.  I look like some poor old sod buster coming into town on a Saturday night.......
Click to expand...

You look like Colonel Sanders!


----------



## miketx

Ringel05 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> We got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to order a quarter inch presser foot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQM1DE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they make their sewing machines a "well" as they make their printers you couldn't pay me to take a Brother.........
Click to expand...

Ours has been good.


----------



## Ringel05

miketx said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> We got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to order a quarter inch presser foot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQM1DE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they make their sewing machines a "well" as they make their printers you couldn't pay me to take a Brother.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours has been good.
Click to expand...

In my experience,you've been lucky.  I will never own another Brother product, ever.


----------



## Ringel05

miketx said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, for those large pieces, it’s tough.  We don’t have a traditional rectangular dining table, and for some things so wished I did, just for sewing!  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!
> I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
> Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.
> Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately now that we're in a smaller house the only place I can set up my huge old dinner table is in the garage.  It's bigger than the drafting table and is great for layout and cutting pieces.  Think of a frock "skirt" as a midi that starts at the natural waist, some were even longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a living history to go to and had little time and nothing but civil war military clothing so I improvised, tossed together an unlined pseudo-town coat out of cotton canvas and threw it together with my first (not so well done vest), some kersey blue trousers, southwest planter's hat and a pair of preacher boots.  I look like some poor old sod buster coming into town on a Saturday night.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look like Colonel Sanders!
Click to expand...

Do you want traditional or extra crispy?


----------



## Tresha91203

Ringel05 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well crud. We just sold a leather/heavy fabric sewing machine.
> 
> I don't think the machine at your link would do very well with heavy duty fabrics. IMO, if you want to use it for heavier fabrics (like denim or duck or canvas weight) and still stay at that price, you should look for a used machine.
> 
> 1700 - 1800 ... American? Like for re-enactments?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been doing reenacting/living history for decades.  I was going to but a 1750s outfit together but now that I'm in the southwest (and not Spanish) I decided to go ahead with an 1870s/80s persona besides I already have most of what I need for that era.
> And no, I'm not going to be a "cowboy", hell I'm 61 years old.......
Click to expand...


Cowboys are sexy as he'll at 61. What are you talking about???

Google Image Result for https://fiverr-res.cloudinary.com/t_main2_video,q_auto,f_auto/v1/vzrthumb/8099510/image

(For non-clickers, it's Sam Elliott <swoon>)


----------



## Ringel05

Tresha91203 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well crud. We just sold a leather/heavy fabric sewing machine.
> 
> I don't think the machine at your link would do very well with heavy duty fabrics. IMO, if you want to use it for heavier fabrics (like denim or duck or canvas weight) and still stay at that price, you should look for a used machine.
> 
> 1700 - 1800 ... American? Like for re-enactments?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been doing reenacting/living history for decades.  I was going to but a 1750s outfit together but now that I'm in the southwest (and not Spanish) I decided to go ahead with an 1870s/80s persona besides I already have most of what I need for that era.
> And no, I'm not going to be a "cowboy", hell I'm 61 years old.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cowboys are sexy as he'll at 61. What are you talking about???
> 
> Google Image Result for https://fiverr-res.cloudinary.com/t_main2_video,q_auto,f_auto/v1/vzrthumb/8099510/image
> 
> (For non-clickers, it's Sam Elliott <swoon>)
Click to expand...

It's not that I'm not sexy but cowboys (cow boys, original derogatory spelling and name for cow punchers) made up one of the smaller demographics in the old west and everybody wants to be a cowboy, lawman or desperado.  I portray a freighter (running freight by wagon to areas the railroad hadn't reached yet).


----------



## miketx

Ringel05 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, for those large pieces, it’s tough.  We don’t have a traditional rectangular dining table, and for some things so wished I did, just for sewing!  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!
> I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately now that we're in a smaller house the only place I can set up my huge old dinner table is in the garage.  It's bigger than the drafting table and is great for layout and cutting pieces.  Think of a frock "skirt" as a midi that starts at the natural waist, some were even longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a living history to go to and had little time and nothing but civil war military clothing so I improvised, tossed together an unlined pseudo-town coat out of cotton canvas and threw it together with my first (not so well done vest), some kersey blue trousers, southwest planter's hat and a pair of preacher boots.  I look like some poor old sod buster coming into town on a Saturday night.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look like Colonel Sanders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want traditional or extra crispy?
Click to expand...

Crispy


----------



## miketx

Ringel05 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> We got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to order a quarter inch presser foot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQM1DE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they make their sewing machines a "well" as they make their printers you couldn't pay me to take a Brother.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours has been good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my experience,you've been lucky.  I will never own another Brother product, ever.
Click to expand...

Look at me in the outfit I made last month!


----------



## Ringel05

miketx said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a good, inexpensive (under $100) medium to heavy duty sewing machine that's easy to use and will sew fabrics like wool and canvas.
> 
> I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VV4ZWBQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I would be sewing my own period (1700s and 1800s) clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> We got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to order a quarter inch presser foot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQM1DE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they make their sewing machines a "well" as they make their printers you couldn't pay me to take a Brother.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours has been good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my experience,you've been lucky.  I will never own another Brother product, ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at me in the outfit I made last month!
> 
> View attachment 213321
Click to expand...

Modern San Francisco pattern?


----------



## miketx

Ringel05 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to order a quarter inch presser foot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQM1DE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> 
> If they make their sewing machines a "well" as they make their printers you couldn't pay me to take a Brother.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours has been good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my experience,you've been lucky.  I will never own another Brother product, ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at me in the outfit I made last month!
> 
> View attachment 213321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern San Francisco pattern?
Click to expand...

West Texas.


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks too lightweight to sew canvas
> New Singers are not the workhorses of old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad.  Appliances used to be made last and they could actually be repaired if necessary.  I have a KitchenAid mixmaster that mr. boe bought for me 25 years ago.  It still works great.  My sister bought a new one three years ago, and it's already broken.  She can't get it repaired - it's made to be disposable.  Same thing with sewing machines, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth.
> The Wife and I bought a Monkey Wards refrigerator 29 years ago and is now the garage fridge.....has never been serviced and still works like a charm. If I remember correctly we paid around $250 bucks for it.
> Fast forward to 2017.....had to replace our built in GE Profile to the tune of $7000 bucks...broke in less than a year.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  We have a big freeze in our basement that we bought 22 years ago; and when we first moved into our house, we kept the ancient fridge it came with.  I think we've had the freezer repaired once. The fridge must have been 35 years old when we finally had to replace it due to a replacement part no longer being made.  I hate the new fridges. All of the energy efficiency nonsense makes the walls to thick and has reduced the interior space.  I can't imagine what repairs will cost.


----------



## Michelle420

depotoo said:


> There are retro patterns being reproduced now.
> Retro Butterick | Butterick Patterns. There are others as well.
> JoAnn’s Fabric has classes for the beginner.
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a sewing machine like this for years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got a fancy Brother sewing machine and hate it. I miss my old sewing machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to find old sewing patterns and create something from them. But I have to learn how to sew.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks. They have some cool ones at a thrift shop I go to.

I switched my hobby interest to prospecting and have been having fun with my metal detector. I may take up learning to sew i the winter.


----------



## Michelle420

Ringel05 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, for those large pieces, it’s tough.  We don’t have a traditional rectangular dining table, and for some things so wished I did, just for sewing!  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!
> I have a drafting table in my sewing room, as well.  When I do sew, it is invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 4411 I have heard great things about.  You can get it new for $139 on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the best (cheap) heavy duty non-commercial machine on the market.  When I bought the Start my disposable income was very limited, that has changed but with the Start doing everything I need it to do for now there's no need to upgrade at this point.
> Still getting my home "office"/work room put together after the move, put the sewing table (and old Ikea drafting table) up and unpacked the machine.  Have to put my frock coat back together, finish a vest I've been working on and make my 1850s pants and/or maybe some fall front trousers.
> Here's the last mid 1800s wool vest I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately now that we're in a smaller house the only place I can set up my huge old dinner table is in the garage.  It's bigger than the drafting table and is great for layout and cutting pieces.  Think of a frock "skirt" as a midi that starts at the natural waist, some were even longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a living history to go to and had little time and nothing but civil war military clothing so I improvised, tossed together an unlined pseudo-town coat out of cotton canvas and threw it together with my first (not so well done vest), some kersey blue trousers, southwest planter's hat and a pair of preacher boots.  I look like some poor old sod buster coming into town on a Saturday night.......
Click to expand...


Very Cool!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks too lightweight to sew canvas
> New Singers are not the workhorses of old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad.  Appliances used to be made last and they could actually be repaired if necessary.  I have a KitchenAid mixmaster that mr. boe bought for me 25 years ago.  It still works great.  My sister bought a new one three years ago, and it's already broken.  She can't get it repaired - it's made to be disposable.  Same thing with sewing machines, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth.
> The Wife and I bought a Monkey Wards refrigerator 29 years ago and is now the garage fridge.....has never been serviced and still works like a charm. If I remember correctly we paid around $250 bucks for it.
> Fast forward to 2017.....had to replace our built in GE Profile to the tune of $7000 bucks...broke in less than a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  We have a big freeze in our basement that we bought 22 years ago; and when we first moved into our house, we kept the ancient fridge it came with.  I think we've had the freezer repaired once. The fridge must have been 35 years old when we finally had to replace it due to a replacement part no longer being made.  I hate the new fridges. All of the energy efficiency nonsense makes the walls to thick and has reduced the interior space.  I can't imagine what repairs will cost.
Click to expand...


  I hear ya!
Can't wait to head for a new smaller place!!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

I'd get an older Singer. I have 3 anyways. Manual, motorized, and heavy-duty early 70s.


----------



## Dragonlady

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
Click to expand...


Singers are all offshored now and they’re just crap. I was raised sewing on Singer machines. My mother never owned anything but. She still had her original black treadle machine. 

I’m thinking of getting an embroidery machine, for use in my costume making. Anybody here had any experience or suggestions.


----------



## Ringel05

Dragonlady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be better off finding a used ELNA or Bernina from the 70s or 80s if you can find one in excellent condition. They have all metal parts instead of the cheap plastic in modern machines.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have right now works for my needs, heck I've even sewn leather (fairly light weight, 3-4 oz) without any problems.  Now if I was making this stuff for a living I'd fork out the big bucks but I'm not but I will probably upgrade to a Singer 4411 somewhere down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Singers are all offshored now and they’re just crap. I was raised sewing on Singer machines. My mother never owned anything but. She still had her original black treadle machine.
> 
> I’m thinking of getting an embroidery machine, for use in my costume making. Anybody here had any experience or suggestions.
Click to expand...

Hell, the majority of products we purchase these days are made off shore.  Welcome to the modern age........


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> I'd get an older Singer. I have 3 anyways. Manual, motorized, and heavy-duty early 70s.



You do sewing?


----------



## Mindful

I don't know if Pfaff is still available.

The best evah.

It's like a knife through butter.


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> I don't know if Pfaff is still available.
> 
> The best evah.
> 
> It's like a knife through butter.


I don't know, my knife is dull and the butter is frozen.......


----------



## Mindful

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Pfaff is still available.
> 
> The best evah.
> 
> It's like a knife through butter.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, my knife is dull and the butter is frozen.......
Click to expand...


touché. lol.

Think of an analogy with silk.


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> I don't know if Pfaff is still available.
> 
> The best evah.
> 
> It's like a knife through butter.


Yes they are, here: Home


----------

